# Street details for an HO Scale layout



## Tony Bada-Bing

I am working on an HO Scale layout of a modern city and am considering adding more detail to my streets. 

So far, they're just painted gray. 

I was wondering if anyone had any tips on making a street look a little more detailed. 

Any and all suggestions are welcome. 

Thank you in advance. 

Very respectfully,

Tony


----------



## tjcruiser

Tony,

Welcome. Take a look at the thread showing my recent visit to the South Shore (MA) model rr club. Quite expansive and detailed, however there's one section where they have a city section that looks incredibly detailed, EXCEPT it's really not ... it's simply PHOTOS of real buildings wallpapered on simple plywood. They've added real (3D) fire escapes and downspouts and the like for extra depth and detail, but the simple photo wallpaper "trick" is impressive.

Go to this thread below, and then look at the pics in Post #11, especially the one that talks about the photo wallpaper buildings:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4772&highlight=south+shore

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

:ttiwwop:


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

*Tony Bada-Bing*

@TJ: Thank you for the help, however I checked the link you sent me and didn't see any images. I saw a link within the link but it's only a poster for the convention. Is there another link I should follow?

@SmokeStack Lightning: I'll get some pictures up as soon as I can. But do you have any advice for what I'm looking for?

Very respectfully,

Tony Bada-Bing


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

How do I put images here? The "Insert Image" option is asking me for a URL. I don't have one for my pictures. They're just here on my computer.


----------



## Big Ed

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> How do I put images here? The "Insert Image" option is asking me for a URL. I don't have one for my pictures. They're just here on my computer.



you might need 10 posts first.

check this out (I attach mine a different way) but heres a sticky thread for you.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595&highlight=posting+photos


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

*Tony Bada-Bing*

@Big Ed: Thanks, I'll try that method.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Here are images of what I have so far. As I said and as you can see, the road itself is quite plain- just gray paint. I was thinking of adding some more details: drains, mild cracks/wear and tear, sewer lids, etc. 

I appreciate any suggestions anyone may have.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> Here are images of what I have so far. As I said and as you can see, the road itself is quite plain- just gray paint. I was thinking of adding some more details: drains, mild cracks/wear and tear, sewer lids, etc.
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions anyone may have.
> 
> Thanks.



It worked I can see them. 

Oil stains? Skid marks? Lines? 

Road kill?:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

*Tony Bada-Bing*

@Big Ed: Those are good ideas, I'm a bit hesitant about road kill- don't usually see that in a city (at least I haven't). Now, how would I go about making those details? What materials/techniques would you recommend?


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Also, I'm using HO scale and 1/64 scale vehicles for this layout, just as an FYI.


----------



## Big Ed

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> @Big Ed: Those are good ideas, I'm a bit hesitant about road kill- don't usually see that in a city (at least I haven't). Now, how would I go about making those details? What materials/techniques would you recommend?




The road kill in the cities gets cooked up by the homeless people that's why you don't see them.:laugh:

I never did any detailing to road ways myself.

Air brush?
Weathering chalk?
Real oil stains?:thumbsup:

I think shaygetz will know, let the post sit a while, I am sure someone here has first hand experience doing it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> @TJ: Thank you for the help, however I checked the link you sent me and didn't see any images. I saw a link within the link but it's only a poster for the convention. Is there another link I should follow?


Tony,

You should be able to go to that link, then scroll down (or page down) until you get to Post #11 in that link (i.e., the eleventh post). There, you should see the photos I'm talking about.

(Note ... sometimes if you're not logged in, some photos won't appear. Not sure why.)

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Tony,
> 
> You should be able to go to that link, then scroll down (or page down) until you get to Post #11 in that link (i.e., the eleventh post). There, you should see the photos I'm talking about.
> 
> (Note ... sometimes if you're not logged in, some photos won't appear. Not sure why.)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> TJ



Thats to make you log in or sign up.

The link worked for me though I didn't get it the first click.
I had to close then re open it.


----------



## sstlaure

I've used weathering chalks with pretty good results. It helps if you have expansion joints in the pavement. Take a look at the overpass I built in my build thread (11x13 freelanced CSX)


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Some thin washes of acrylic over your sidewalks etc will add much more realism to your setup.


----------



## shaygetz

I use the backside of asphalt shingles, weathered with pastel chalks...


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

shaygetz said:


> I use the backside of asphalt shingles, weathered with pastel chalks...


Great tip Shay:thumbsup: That looks great!


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@sstlaure: What are weathering chalks? I'm kinda new to the hobby.

@shaygetz: That's a good idea. Looks pretty realistic for an asphalt appearance. I'll definately keep in in mind for any future projects. Do you have any reccommendations for anything that resembles a concrete/cement road?

Thank you both for the ideas.

I'm still welcoming other ideas, too.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Also, what can I use to make traffic lines, arrows, etc? I know Preiser has stickers- just looking for other ideas and suggestions. 

Also, anyone else here doing something similar- a modern city layout?

-Tony Bada-Bing


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> @sstlaure: What are weathering chalks? I'm kinda new to the hobby.
> 
> @shaygetz: That's a good idea. Looks pretty realistic for an asphalt appearance. I'll definately keep in in mind for any future projects. Do you have any reccommendations for anything that resembles a concrete/cement road?
> 
> Thank you both for the ideas.
> 
> I'm still welcoming other ideas, too.


Weathering chalk is a powdered chalk that you apply with a dry brush technique.
As I said before. To do concrete. Use thin washes of acrylic 6-1 or so. Here is a stone tunnel, but you can see how this would work for concrete. Start light to dark.


----------



## sstlaure

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> Also, what can I use to make traffic lines, arrows, etc? I know Preiser has stickers- just looking for other ideas and suggestions.
> 
> Also, anyone else here doing something similar- a modern city layout?
> 
> -Tony Bada-Bing


I painted mine using rattle cans. Just make a mask, tape it down and give it a light coat of paint. (Use flat paints.) I've had great luck with regular spray paint rather than using the expensive modelling paints.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tony,

I have to apologize ... when I read your first post earlier, I thought you were looking for tips on adding more realism to grey buildings along your streets, not the actual streets themselves. My mistake. Sorry for the goose-chase thread link earlier.

Shaygetz (above) is the master of realistic streets, in my opinion. His roof shingle trick looks fantastic.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> @shaygetz: That's a good idea. Looks pretty realistic for an asphalt appearance. I'll definately keep in in mind for any future projects. Do you have any reccommendations for anything that resembles a concrete/cement road?


Thanks...if I were to do concrete roads (my next diorama actually), I'd use scribed styrene, painted tan, then weathered with chalks. You'd only use grey for very new concrete...like a patched section or similar.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

shaygetz said:


> Thanks...if I were to do concrete roads (my next diorama actually), I'd use scribed styrene, painted tan, then weathered with chalks. You'd only use grey for very new concrete...like a patched section or similar.


Could you take pics of your process? I'd love to look over your shoulder


----------



## shaygetz

Really don't have much of a technique...I'll just do them like my sidewalks...I just paint them a tan color, then dust with some powdered pastel chalks followed by a coat of clear flat to seal...


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Hello all. I've read your responses and greatly appreciate the advice, however, I'm left with more questions:

@Smokestack Lightning: What is a dry-brush technique, specifically? And what's 6-1 acrylic?

@Sstlaure- What are rattle cans (I have a feeling these are just plain spray paint cans??) And what sort of mask are you talking about? 

@TJCruiser- That's ok, not a problem. 

@Shaygetz- What's scribed styrene?

To all: What exactly are weathering chalks? I am still not understanding fully. Is it a piece of chalk? Like in a crayola box of chalk?

Again, I'm very, very new to this. As a kid, I had Hot Wheels and Matchboxes and had a "city" of sorts, however I'm an adult and would like to make my stuff look more professional/real. 

Please pardon me for all these repeated questions and such, as I'm just trying to do this hobby well and don't know about all the various materials and techniques. 

Thanks again, everyone for all the tips. 

Very respectfully,

Tony


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

And is there anyone else doing an HO Scale modern city layout? Just thought I'd ask...


----------



## tjcruiser

I'll jump in with some partial answers (I hope) ...

Rattlecans = plain old off-the-shelf spray paint

Styrene = rigid insulation foam ... the kind you see as "pink stuff" sheets at Home Depot and the like. Cuts/scribes easily. Can be readily painted with latex (acrylic) paints, but do NOT use oil or solvent based paints ... those will eat into the foam.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

Yep - rattlecans are plain old spray paint. I've been using auto primer (gray and rust color) and some of the flat camoflage colors that are available. I stick with flat colors.

Here are some weathering powders (just an example)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=weathering

I've been using Bragdon powders - they've got lots of pigment and don't seem to dilute when you put the final dull cote on it.

I've also heard of people taking regular pastel chalks and shaving them off with a knife to make them into powders. Probably cheaper that way and you'd get a wide variety of colors with a cheap pastel kit.

This is how I did my Rix overpass kit



















I used Testor's aircraft grey for the concrete color (which has a tan tinge to it.) , I then wiped a sand and a mud color into the cracks to frame the sections of concrete. Then wiped black powder down the middle of the road to simulate oil/etc droppings (using my fingertip for all of the above.)

If you don't like how it looks, simply wipe with a wet cloth and start over. Once you like it, cover with a couple thin coats of dullcote.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/704-1260

For the stripes I used yellow spray paint. I masked (with green masking tape) a 1/8" stripe down the middle of the road and sprayed the yellow, I then remasked over this to give myself a thin ~1/32" stripe down the middle of the yellow stripe. I then came bank with the aircraft grey over the top of the yellow. This gave me the double yellow lines. Don't worry if the mask doesn't perfectly seal as it actually makes it look like the stripes have some wear if they aren't perfect. There was a nice scribed line down the middle of this section that made centering the stripes fairly easy.


----------



## Stillakid

tjcruiser said:


> I'll jump in with some partial answers (I hope) ...
> 
> Rattlecans = plain old off-the-shelf spray paint
> 
> Styrene = rigid insulation foam ... the kind you see as "pink stuff" sheets at Home Depot and the like. Cuts/scribes easily. Can be readily painted with latex (acrylic) paints, but do NOT use oil or solvent based paints ... those will eat into the foam.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


TJ, I thought that styrene was a type of plastic used in modeling. Am i wrong?


----------



## sstlaure

Stillakid said:


> TJ, I thought that styrene was a type of plastic used in modeling. Am i wrong?


You're correct. You can buy sheets of styrene plastic. It's available in all kinds of patterns or plain and all kinds of thicknesses.

The foam is polystyrene.


----------



## tjcruiser

sstlaure said:


> The foam is polystyrene.


:thumbsup: You guys are right! Sorry about that! 

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> I'll jump in with some partial answers (I hope) ...
> 
> Styrene = rigid insulation foam ...
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Ummmm...not quite

Styrene is a hard plastic used in model kits among other things. It glues with a solvent like Ambroid's Pro-Weld or Testor's plastic model cement---both very unforgiving to polyfoam products. It's offered by companies like Evergreen and Plastruct in a variety of shapes and sizes, as well as in sheet form. 

My source is old department store signage and is usually free for the asking. I use the back of the point of an old Xacto knife to gouge fine V-grooves into the styrene to simulate siding on wood buildings, cracks and seams in concrete and welds on steel...


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@ TJ- so, what I should get is styrene plastic, right? I've heard that you can use that to make glass windows for skyscrapers. 

@sstlaure- your overpasses are very cool, as is the method for making lines in the road and giving them a concrete look. I will try to purchase the materials when I get a chance and try it. 

@Shaygetz- Thank you for your input. 

To all- Perhaps I should have mentioned this at the beginning: What I did was purchased a 4 foot x 2 foot board, painted it gray (for the roads) and used balsa wood for the sidewalks and painted them darker gray.
But I've been looking in model railroading magizines and thought I'd try to make my concrete roads look more life-like, which is why I was asking. So, now that I know the colors, techniques and have new ideas, I'll try to implement them to my diorama. 

Please don't think I'm finished listening to ideas, if anyone else has any other suggestions or second thoughts, please, let's hear them! 

Now, if I have a new subject, do I begin a new thread or can I add to this one? (I'm thinking it'd make sense to start a new thread, but I'm new to the site.)


----------



## tjcruiser

Tony,

I'm gonna defer to Shay for his expertise on styrene at this point. (I got styrene plastic and polystyrene foam terminology confused earlier.) I think I'm 0 for 2 in this thread! Dohh!

Per your last question, re: more in this thread, or new thread ... That's your call, really. If you think the "new" topic generally ties into what's being discussed here (scenery building, weathering and realism techniques, etc.), then keep the questions here. But if your "new" line of questions branches out from that, then feel free to start a new thread, by all means. It's quite common for members to have 2 or 3 or 4 threads going all at one time, each with an inherenetly different topic or question.

OK ... 1 for 3, maybe ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Tony,
> 
> I'm gonna defer to Shay for his expertise on styrene at this point.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thank you sir...you may still carry my bags and wash my car....


----------



## tjcruiser

I'll have it waxed and detailed for you, sir, whenever you are ready!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> Hello all. I've read your responses and greatly appreciate the advice, however, I'm left with more questions:
> 
> @Smokestack Lightning: What is a dry-brush technique, specifically? And what's 6-1 acrylic?
> 
> @Sstlaure- What are rattle cans (I have a feeling these are just plain spray paint cans??) And what sort of mask are you talking about?
> 
> @TJCruiser- That's ok, not a problem.
> 
> @Shaygetz- What's scribed styrene?
> 
> To all: What exactly are weathering chalks? I am still not understanding fully. Is it a piece of chalk? Like in a crayola box of chalk?
> 
> Again, I'm very, very new to this. As a kid, I had Hot Wheels and Matchboxes and had a "city" of sorts, however I'm an adult and would like to make my stuff look more professional/real.
> 
> Please pardon me for all these repeated questions and such, as I'm just trying to do this hobby well and don't know about all the various materials and techniques.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone for all the tips.
> 
> Very respectfully,
> 
> Tony


Dry brush the way I meant it is to brush powder on like makeup. It is also a painting term where you dab most of the paint off your brush and lightly apply paint. 6-1 is 6 parts water 1 part acrylic. Cheers


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@ Smokestack Lightning- thanks, I appreciate the tips.

@ TJ- Thank you, too.

Well, folks, I have a new thread, based on advice given here about threads. 

It has more to do with modern city layouts, geared specifically to buildings and street scenes. I've posted the same pictures as here, only difference is I added 1 extra one I found and forgot to add here. 

If you have any further suggestions for street details or ideas for my new thread, I'll be glad to hear/read them. 

Thank you.

-Tony Bada-Bing


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Well folks, I've made some changes to my streets. 

I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner before asking questions, all I did was take a pencil (seen in Pic 4) and give it a few clicks; then I snapped off the lead and put it under my finger and went back and fourth making tire marks as seen in the rest of the pics. 

Anyways, please let me know what you all think of it so far. It's coming along bit by bit. 

-T.B.B.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Forgot how to upload photos here... help?


----------



## sstlaure

go to "Manage attachments" when you post a reply. Upload the images.

Once uploaded - right click on the attachment and "Copy Shortcut"

Paste the shortcut into your text box and add







after. 

This should show your pic right in your reply.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

*New images*

Hello folks, 

Ok, I have figured out the issue and was able to upload some new pictures. Here they are. Please let me know what you think.

Very respectfully,

Tony Bada-Bing


----------



## shaygetz

You missed the cabbie flipping off the guy in the Lincoln and that blonde is looking awful hard at that guy getting smooched at the curb...maybe he stood her up last week?

Great stuff...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Tony,

I'm with Shay ... I can almost hear the NY cabbie bitchin' at the guy who gave him such a lousy tip.

I really like the way you've added tire mark smudges to the sections of the road where cars' wheels keep tracking. That really makes the street scene "pop".

Nice work,

TJ


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@Shaygetz and TJcruiser: You two are wise guys. Very funny! Especially about the cabbies cussing in traffic and the blonde looking at the couple. I'm glad to hear that my pencil lead idea made the layout look good. I think what I'll do next is take my Xacto knife and just make scrapes here and there to the street to give it some more realism. As soon as I get to that, new pics will follow. 

In another thread here, I'm asking about 1:64 scale city buses. Just behind where the taxi and smooching couple is, I have a group of people there waiting for a bus. Problem is, I don't know where to get a bus in the size I need. I've seen a lot of Coach buses, which are cool and I may get one of them, but I'm looking for city buses specifically. I know Road Champs made them years ago, but they seem to be more for 1:87 vehicles. Anyone here have any ideas? 

Very respectfully,

T.B.B.


----------



## shaygetz

It appears you're using Boley 1:87 trucks in the scene...maybe an HO bus will work enough for you. Mini Metals has a slammin' one I picked up a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@Shaygetz- You think a 1:87 bus will work? I'll check some out. What's a good website to get them from?


----------



## sstlaure

www.walthers.com or trainworldonline.com carry Boley vehicles. Those are nice little trucks.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Ok, I have figured out the issue and was able to upload some new pictures. Here they are. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> Very respectfully,
> 
> Tony Bada-Bing


Looking good! How did you make those streets? Were they part of a kit?


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@CircusFreakGritz- Thank you. No, the roads and sidewalks are all scratch-build. What I did was buy a 4' long by 2' wide wood board ($10 from Home Depot) and painted gray where I wanted roads. Then I bought Balsa wood and made the sidewalks, (painted a lighter gray). 
To make the details on the streets, I simply took a mechanical pencil (.07mm) and clicked out some lead, snapped it off and put it under my finger then I just went back and fourth, up and down to make it appear like tire marks. I did a few zig-zags (cars changing lanes) and curvy patterns (cars making left/right turns). 

What I plan on doing is taking my exacto knife and make some cuts into the roadbeds just to show some minor cracks and whatnot. I also bought street markings (arrows, lines, etc) from an online store. 

When I have all these new details done, I'll post some new images. 

Again, thanks for the compliment. Let me know if you got anymore questions- however, I am kinda new to the hobby and have been asking other folks here for tips.

-T.B.B.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@sstlaure- I tried ordering one bus from Walthers, but they were discontinued. Very disappointing. I'll try another model from them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> @sstlaure- I tried ordering one bus from Walthers, but they were discontinued. Very disappointing. I'll try another model from them. Thanks for the tip.


You could try buying from a reseller like http://discounttrainsonline.com or even an eBay auction. Oftentimes resellers will have items in stock after they're discontinued from the manufacturer and sometimes for a better price. Try searching google for "ho scale train sales" or something. Good luck.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@circusfreakgritz- Thank you. I've found one on eBay, of all places, and have purchased it. Thanks for the recommendation. 

Everyone else: I've added a few street details to my layout, got some new people figures and vehicles. I will upload images soon either onto this thread and my other one (Modern City Layout-HO Scale).


----------



## CircusFreakGritz

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> @circusfreakgritz- Thank you. I've found one on eBay, of all places, and have purchased it. Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Everyone else: I've added a few street details to my layout, got some new people figures and vehicles. I will upload images soon either onto this thread and my other one (Modern City Layout-HO Scale).


No problem. I hope the ebay seller was honest and that it's in good condition when you receive it.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Hello, I have new street details here. Please check out the latest images. I've gotten some new vehicles, people and street markings. Feel free to comment and make any suggestions. 

-T.B.B.


----------



## NIMT

Wow...Looks Sweet.:appl:
Ok This is from the Wife that just looked at the pics.
She said that the arrows on the street are too narrow, that cross walk strips should be evenly spaced and that the garbage pail in the back of the garbage truck look's fake, Too shiny and clean.
Ok now that she's off cooking again I say WOW again 
Your level of detail is great! It would help if we had a zoomed out shot to compare to.
Sean and Wife...


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@NIMT.com- thank you very much. The Mrs. is right, I did fowl up the spacing on some of the stripes. I figure I can leave it as it is to maybe leave it to give it a worn out look- or something like that. And the arrows are a bit narrow, I noticed that too after I bought them. As far as the trash can, I've been meaning to paint it or something, maybe add some dark green and give it some slimy schmutz stuck on it. Still some work to do, no doubt about that. 

But thank you and the Mrs. for the input and the compliments. 

-T.B.B.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> @NIMT.com- thank you very much. The Mrs. is right, I did fowl up the spacing on some of the stripes. I figure I can leave it as it is to maybe leave it to give it a worn out look- or something like that. And the arrows are a bit narrow, I noticed that too after I bought them. As far as the trash can, I've been meaning to paint it or something, maybe add some dark green and give it some slimy schmutz stuck on it. Still some work to do, no doubt about that.
> 
> But thank you and the Mrs. for the input and the compliments.
> 
> -T.B.B.


Personally I prefer the crosswalk to be unevenly spaced. I've seen that in real life before, and it looks fine to me. The arrows though are a bit narrow IMO.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tony,

Looks great. But your NY-scene streets could use some snow, today! And some GPS's in those sanitation trucks to make sure the drivers aren't goofing off! (Gotta keep Bloomberg out of the dog house this time!)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@Circus Freak: Thank you. What's IMO?
@TJ: Very funny. And you're right, it is kind of looking like NYC. Never thought of that. 

Thanks for the comments and ideas- I know I still got some work to do. 

-T.B.B.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz

No problem. IMO = In my opinion. IMHO = in my humble opinion.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@CircusFreak- Ok, cool. I don't really know txt message language. Cool. Well. Thanks.


----------



## raleets

Tony,
I have sent you a PM regarding your street design.
Please reply, I'm anxious to learn how you handled a couple of things.
Bob


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@Raleets- I've logged on again, first time in a few months and have provided you info. Sorry for the delay.

V/R,

T.B.B.


----------



## jzrouterman

Tony, wow!! You're a natural at this! I think you have everything pretty well nailed down. It all looks very realistic except ... for one little detail (if I may be a slightly bit ctitical for a moment). The yellow line on the road looks too orange rather than yellow. I think with the exception of this, it looks like a photogragh of a real city scene. Anyways, very, very, very nice. 

John


----------



## haphall

Saw this thread for the first time this morning (Easter) because it had a 'new post.'
It's interesting to watch Tony giving tips after just starting. That's what this forum is all about. No one's a newbie for long around here.
Tony~your streets look much better with the weathering applied. I hadn't considered pencil lead/graphite. Good idea. I get pastels at Hobby Lobby. (Avoid the oils.) They have several choices: white, black, charcoal, gray shades and earth colors. There are a dozen sticks for about $7. I scrape the edge with an x-acto into a paint lid or something similar, daub a dry brush into it and apply like paint. I've found that less is more with this approach. Use sparingly as you can always come back and add more. Seal the whole shebang with flat or matte clear spray when it looks ton suit you. I got a 14 oz spray can at Lowes (Valspar) for about $5. Much cheaper than Dull-Cote.
Looks like your figures are glued already. Many folks give their figures a ink/alcohol wash also to bring out the relief. Might give it a try.
I remember seeing an article not long ago in MR or RMC about street detailing. It had manhole covers, gutter drains, cracks, patches... now I can't find it. You might search the MR site.
Lookin' good.


----------



## haphall

See below. Thanks Ed. Now I know.


----------



## Big Ed

haphall said:


> Oops. That last post should read 'ink/ALCOHOL wash.'



You could have gone back to the post and fixed it you know?
You have exactly 24 hrs to go back and edit.
Then your post turns into a pumpkin and you have to get a supreme being (mod) to edit it. That is what they get paid for.

Just go back to your post and click the edit and fix it.
There is an advanced edit too for adding attachments or color.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Hello everyone,

Well, it's been a while since I last put up pictures of my modern HO scale layout, I've added some new people figures, a building, a bus stop, and a loading area/alley behind the building. Please check out my latest images. 

As always, I'm always open to suggestions, recommendations and advice people want to offer. 

T.B.B.


----------



## raleets

Tony,
Nice work! :appl::appl: I love your attention to detail.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You first have to use the Full (Advanced) Reply window and Manage Attachments below the text box. Upload the pictures to the forum here.

Right click on the URL and copy it, use the Image (







) icon to position them in your post.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

That guy in the post above was just spamming ... copying portions of post verbatim from others, along with his signature "social commerce" links.

He has been OBLITERATED!

TJ


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Well thank you folks for the comments. Please keep them coming. And if anyone has any ideas, please express them. 

I'll be continuing to work on it once in a while. 

T.B.B.


----------



## oldsarge218

*More realism???*

About the only thing that I see missing, is somebody getting mugged. (I love it here in the U.P.) Really, I think you have done a great job, and I will be stealing some of your ideas! Thanks for the posts.

Bob


----------

